# Damaged 18650 Outer Coating



## Silverbear

Need some advice, 2 of my NCR 18650 (Green) have had there outer damaged when removing them from the charger, nothing major, just small nik, but the inner metal has been exposed.

One of them I decided to wrap with heat shrink, but this has increased the diameter, so will not fit in most of my devices.

Is this a safe thing to do, or should toss them rather as a safer option, or is there another solution which will allow me to continue using them?


----------



## ET

did you remove the original wrap before doing the new heat shring? i did that once and the battery was not happy with fitting so i had to remove both coats and put on a new pair of socks and all was fine again after that. 

also depends on what device you use it in. in a mechanical mod its a really bad idea, but you could still get away with it in an electric mod methinks


----------



## Silverbear

left the origianal wrap on, just did the heat shrink over that. have not tried inside a device yet.


----------



## Joey786

Ur way may make it a mm too thick to fit in tube, it may scrape off and I suggest not squeezing it in as u may make contact with a part of the batter that may cause a short


----------



## devdev

I agree, you are going to have to remove original sleeve, reshrink it and then you should be all clear Wayne. Just make sure that if you leave it with the damaged original packaging there is no chance it could short out against anything. For this reason I would say rather don't use it in its damaged state


----------



## devdev

Side note - you should not be using the NCR18650bs in anything but a VTR or an SVD.

Never use these in a mech. They dont have protection and are not IMR cells. They also only have a 4-5amp draw limit. In other words, these are really dangerous cells.

My Sigelei 20w sparked out on an NCR18650B, which I why I say only VTR or SVD, and even then, only 1.5 ohms and above to be safe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silverbear can i beg a piece of that wrap from you, i have a green panasonic with a small nick, also the metal is showing but i am to scared to use it in my VTR. Did the wrap work for you


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> @Silverbear can i beg a piece of that wrap from you, i have a green panasonic with a small nick, also the metal is showing but i am to scared to use it in my VTR. Did the wrap work for you


 
A quick solution is to cover the exposed areas with nail polish - 2 coatings is good enough to secure insulation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> A quick solution is to cover the exposed areas with nail polish - 2 coatings is good enough to secure insulation.


@devdev will you loan your new pink nail polish to fix the battery issues please

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> A quick solution is to cover the exposed areas with nail polish - 2 coatings is good enough to secure insulation.


 
Dankie Ω @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

capetocuba said:


> @devdev will you loan your new pink nail polish to fix the battery issues please


 
Come on guys. That wasn't mine. We discussed this, and you all agreed you understood. Now you bring it up again.

The nail polish belonged to this dude:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

devdev said:


> Come on guys. That wasn't mine. We discussed this, and you all agreed you understood. Now you bring it up again.
> 
> The nail polish belonged to this dude:


 
No I disagree it was this guy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

I am definitely not going to comment - I just don't have anything civilized to say!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

